# General > Pets Corner >  Labradors puppies for sale

## wrightchatterbox

:Smile:  3 lovely lively labrador puppies left to rehome
1 golden boy & 2 black boys
5 weeks old today
Ready for rehoming 26th February
Pedigree & Kc Reg
Contact Charlie 07944800295 or 01847895334

----------


## Allsorts

Is 6 weeks not a bit early to rehome them?  I would have thought 8 weeks was better.

----------


## Sarah

Yes, far too early, unless its to a very experienced owner, and even then its risky  :Frown:  Please consider keeping them longer, its in their best interests. From weeks 5-7 is when they begin socialisation with their litter mates and other humans and learn the differences.

----------


## mrsC2011

as long as they r on solid food and if there mums isnt interested in them then its fine and that i was told by a vet

----------


## _Ju_

> as long as they r on solid food and if there mums isnt interested in them then its fine and that i was told by a vet


They need the social interaction with their brother and sisters. From 5 to 8 weeks is very important in the social development of the puppy. I cannot stress enough how important. And that is what any vet will tell you.

----------


## mrsC2011

I got my first dog when she was 6 wks old and she was a very sociable pup with other dogs and ppl so I think u should just leave wrightchatterbox to do eat they think is best as it's no ur house that the pup is in

----------


## KCI

When it comes to animal welfare, I think everyone has a right to voice their opinion.
I also think that 6 weeks is a bit early, and don't see why they can't be kept for another couple of weeks before going to their new homes.

----------


## _Ju_

> I got my first dog when she was 6 wks old and she was a very sociable pup with other dogs and ppl so I think u should just leave wrightchatterbox to do eat they think is best as it's no ur house that the pup is in


Well Mrs C, your experience is not statistically significant. I also do not believe that a vet did not tell you that it would be better for the puppies to stay with mum until 8/10 weeks of age. At the most you were told that the puppy would manage but no vet told you that "it was fine" because that is not what vets learn.

----------


## Lassie

> When it comes to animal welfare, I think everyone has a right to voice their opinion.
> I also think that 6 weeks is a bit early, and don't see why they can't be kept for another couple of weeks before going to their new homes.


hmm call me cynical but maybe cos it costs breeder more to keep them that wee bit longer

I would like to know what health tests were carried out on the dam and sire prior to the mating? Labradors come with considerable health problems - hips, eyes, elbows

----------


## corkey

Lovely pup's!
Cant wait to get mine home with me.

Also dont no why people have such bitching matches on here? Is it not the breeders choice when to re-home?
I seen these pup's on sat and they seem to be strong healthy puppies, and are taking alot out the bitch now. They are eating solid's so don't see a problem in them going to new home's at 6week's if that is when the breeder thinks they are ready.

----------


## mrsC2011

well ju it was not me that was told by the vet but i was there when a friend was told that her pups were strong and healthy enough to be rehomed at 5/6 wks so i would suggest that u go find out before havin a go

----------


## Dadie

Was it a different breed?
Different breeds mature at different rates.
And if the mum was disinterested or they were getting hand fed or other factors involved it may be the case for those particular pups.
If they are "taking a lot out the bitch" as was mentioned in an earlier post, they must still be suckling.
Two more weeks with their mum and siblings wont do you any harm but will greatly help the puppies!
If the original poster is looking for the puppies to be chosen (and a deposit paid if need be) to be rehomed later so the puppies have good homes waiting for when they are ready thats fine, but those extra 14days or so make such a big difference!

----------


## _Ju_

> well ju it was not me that was told by the vet but i was there when a friend was told that her pups were strong and healthy enough to be rehomed at 5/6 wks so i would suggest that u go find out before havin a go


The extra two weeks has little to do with physical developement and everything to do with social development. Read what I wrote from the begining. I am not having a go. I am stating a fact that is easy to grasp.

----------


## crustyroll

Okay I'm gonna throw my hat in here.....

Bitching on these forums will hopefully make people realise that Labradors do have health problems.  Yes, two Labs can be thrown together and mated and produce strong puppies but have you ever stopped to wonder why there is such a divergence in the breed, why some labs look so 'different' to others?  This is where line breeding or breeding like to like should come in and all the health tests carried out on both parents.

Any decent breeder, no matter what the vet says, would not let a pup go so young.  If the pups are on solids and getting enough, then even if they are still taking some milk from mum she should be okay - maybe she's not getting enough quality food to keep her stamina up.  Some breeders take the pups away so that all the milk has dried up by 5 weeks, most bitches know themselves when they've had enough and usually don't need the pups to be taken off them.  My bitch had 8 really big pups and continued to feed the pup we kept until he was 12 weeks!!!! That was her decision, she was happy and I couldn't keep the pup away from her for 24/7, that would just be cruel and he wouldn't have learnt doggy manners!

One of the most interesting facts is any decent breeder that knows anything about Labradors wouldn't advertise a 'golden' straight off - they aren't golden labradors!!!

I have a real bee in my bonnet about this, I am really fed up of folk thinking, oh it's just a Lab, they are as common as cat poo, we don't need to bother doing any health tests on them and can charge a fortune for them.  Anyone stupid enough to pay lots of money for a puppy that come from parents that haven't been health tested or bred to improve the breed, then let them take their chances.  

I'lll either be keeping a pup from my next litter or buying a new pup in and I don't expect to be paying a small sum for either a stud or a pup - I want quality and assurance and years of good breeding behind it.  Ask any animal breeder that is in it for the animal and not the money, price doesn't matter when you want what's the best for the animal.  As usual there will always be people that do put a price on an animal and they really aren't the right ones that I would want to sell a pup to - god forbid if the vet bill went too high, what would they do, put the dog to sleep?

----------


## All boxed up

> Well Mrs C, your experience is not statistically significant. I also do not believe that a vet did not tell you that it would be better for the puppies to stay with mum until 8/10 weeks of age. At the most you were told that the puppy would manage but no vet told you that "it was fine" because that is not what vets learn.


I got my wee guy at 6 weeks, took him to the vets to be checked and at it happens she told me the same as Mrs c was told that if mum wasnt interested and pup was on solids then there should be no problem, and as i had other dogs of varying ages he would get all the social interaction and development he needed from them. He is now 20 weeks and a little star.

----------


## crustyroll

> as i had other dogs of varying ages he would get all the social interaction and development he needed from them. He is now 20 weeks and a little star.


That does make a difference to how your pup will be, he will be getting taught dog manners from the others and have company.  I did get a puppy at 6 weeks many years ago and I had no problems but what if this was a pup going to a home with no experience whatsoever, how would have it turned out? I wouldn't do it again unless there were exceptional circumstances.

 It matters as well what breed it is - don't forget, why do people want Labradors??? They are good family dogs etc etc etc,.... why??? because many, many years of breeding have gone into Labradors to keep their essence - don't let the breed be ruined by inappropriate breeding.

----------


## wrightchatterbox

Please note for any further speculation on this litter
All puppies are thriving and in top health
Sire has had all health checks - hip scored the works
Bitch is in optimal health - perfect mother - this is her first pregnancy and she has had no problems
All puppies have been eating solid food for the last 12 days - now at the stage of biting mum so mum is getting a little grouchy! Hence the puppies are now ready to rehome!
Myself and my partner have had 20 year experience with dogs - we are an animal friendly house and always have had dogs around. So yes we have experience with puppies before.
Please also be aware that all dogs are individuals as are litters. Some puppies take longer to eat solids than others and obviously these puppies would of course have to remain with the mother longer.
I assure any worried orgers that all the puppies will be going to loving homes. This will be a certainty!
Please do not presume you are the only animal lovers on the planet and do not assume that everyone else is ignorant.  :: 
Thanks

----------


## wrightchatterbox

Oh dear crustyroll 
I am a little horrified at the hostility in this post  ::  Is there a little competition in breeding here I wonder? 
Just for information purposes - We have mated our bitch with a very high standard of breeding line with lots of champions in the lineage!! And also the parents are working labradors which is initially why we have breed in the first place! we breed to get a puppy of good breeding not money as hinted at!
Not that I feel we have to justify ourselves but if you look around Caithness and I suspect most of the UK I think you will find that we are pricing our puppies the lowest - the reason behind this is that we are not breeding for financial gain  ::  which many others do and then get very aggressive to others for treading on their righteous toes! 
I do not relish in this kind of orging and did not join for this kind of intellect!

----------


## Allsorts

Thanks for letting us know they are all doing well and eating well too.  Do you have any pictures?

Good luck in finding forever homes for them

----------


## crustyroll

> Oh dear crustyroll 
> I am a little horrified at the hostility in this post  Is there a little competition in breeding here I wonder?  No none at all, if I were that type of person then I'd be at everyone and have adverts all over the place. You mention the sire has had his hips done, what about the dam? If she hasn't then I would say there's no competition anyway.
> Just for information purposes - We have mated our bitch with a very high standard of breeding line with lots of champions in the lineage!! And also the parents are working labradors which is initially why we have breed in the first place! we breed to get a puppy of good breeding not money as hinted at!I didn't hint that you were breeding for money, others do its a fact.  If you bred two working labs together, are you keeping one for yourself to work?  Or selling them to working homes?
> Not that I feel we have to justify ourselves but if you look around Caithness and I suspect most of the UK I think you will find that we are pricing our puppies the lowest - the reason behind this is that we are not breeding for financial gain  which many others do and then get very aggressive to others for treading on their righteous toes! If you are breeding puppies with all your heart and soul then you will never have financial gain as all your money goes into your dogs and not your pocket.
> I do not relish in this kind of orging and did not join for this kind of intellect!


What's wrong with this kind of intellect??? I'm not hostile at you and I would say from your last two posts that it's irked you that I have said what I've said. I don't care what others think of me, what I do care about is that people are informed about getting a Labrador puppy full stop. There are lots of stupid people out there that will pay over the odds for a Lab puppy from parents that haven't had any health tests at all and then have problems and blame either the breeder or the breed itself.  If these type of 'heated' discussions didn't take place then no one would be any the wiser as to what is going on out there in the big bad world of Labrador breeding.

----------


## dbooth82

hope u find lovely family homes! good luck,am sure ur puppies are very beautiful! ppl have such negative comments on this,never heed them wrightchatterbox!

----------


## crustyroll

All puppies have been eating solid food for the last 12 days - now at the stage of biting mum so mum is getting a little grouchy! Hence the puppies are now ready to rehome!Eating solids for 12 days and biting mum is not a valid reason to justify that they are ready to go to their new homes.  I would expect at least 3 weeks of eating solids and for mum to tell them off when they are pressuring her, this is her job and how as pups they learn dog manners.  do not assume that everyone else is ignorant.  :: [/COLOR]I don't assume everyone else is ignorant, but please if you are going to breed Labradors at least get the colour right!!!!
Thanks [/QUOTE]

----------


## crustyroll

Dbooth82 - why do you think they are all negative? If that was the case then you shouldn't have the dog that you do, should you??? 

And before you jump in and take that the wrong way, some of the nicest dogs I have met are staffies and I'm not so blinkered as to believe that all dangerous dogs are 'dangerous dogs'.  

I am an open minded person but when it comes to Labradors I will do my utmost to keep the breed as it is and advise others if needed. Wrightchatterbox must feel that my advice is not aimed to help anyone but to make digs, okay some are, ie the colour statement but I'm taking advice from breeders that have been in the game at lot longer than you have and I'll fight to keep it as it's meant to be to protect the breed as it should be.

----------


## wrightchatterbox

Ok well each to their own opinion then. I'm afraid that your version of a heated discussion is no more than a bitching session about people you have never met and know nothing about. It is just as well this org. is anonymous eh? Maybe you should get something more interesting in your life than the org. heated discussions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wrightchatterbox

dbooth82 
many thanks and yes so far the ppl that have shown interest have been lovely genuine ppl. And the homes that 3 of my puppies have now gone to are fantastic. I am amazed at all these comments!  :Smile: 
If the Kc register puts down Golden Labrador retrievers then surely that is an appropriate name for the breeders too????

----------


## Allsorts

Beat you are missing the wee puppies now they are starting to go to their forever homes.

----------


## crustyroll

> If the Kc register puts down Golden Labrador retrievers then surely that is an appropriate name for the breeders too????


Go and ask Audrey at the SSPCA and she will tell you that it's  GOLDEN RETRIEVER (part of the retriever family) and a YELLOW LABRABOR RETRIEVER (part of the retriever family) as she has or did have a Golden Retriever and I would think she would know the difference.

Its' just the same as the USA where they are trying to sell SILVER Labradors, its rubbish and a con for money. As I don't breed for money and haven't had a litter since last year they may have changed it without my knowing and added the 'golden' colour under the Labrador registration process but I wouldn't have thought so considering its been known for years about the colours.

Its a good thing I'm anonoymous aint it??? Cos then you'd realise that I aint bitching and making valid points that no one else will say cos they don't know enough about the breed. Go and ask around about me... no one else seems to have a problem with me, or thinking that I have nothing better to do than waste my time on the org or bitch at others.... you've really missed the whole point of my posts.

BTW you didn't say if the bitch was hipscored, is she? I'd just like to know out of curiousity..

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Crustyroll has not seen anything negative or heated that i can read through this thread. Her information is solid, her passion is too for this breed of dog! 

Personally (and i mean personally) i believe pups should be with mum until they are about 8-9 weeks. But yet again to stress, thats my opinion. 

Also "wrightchatterbox" maybe some more information on posting the thread might have helped? Not aimed at you (again stress that) but some "pups for sale" threads have very little information on then. Example (made up by me) "Poodle for sale. 1 bitch. £250." 

Do you see where im coming from? If posts are vague some people are put off, if you had mentioned in the original post about hip scores etc etc then it may have helped. 

I dunno....anyway. Coat....door  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Crustyroll has not seen anything negative or heated that i can read through this thread. Her information is solid, her passion is too for this breed of dog! 
> 
> Personally (and i mean personally) i believe pups should be with mum until they are about 8-9 weeks. But yet again to stress, thats my opinion. 
> 
> Also "wrightchatterbox" maybe some more information on posting the thread might have helped? Not aimed at you (again stress that) but some "pups for sale" threads have very little information on then. Example (made up by me) "Poodle for sale. 1 bitch. £250." 
> 
> Do you see where im coming from? If posts are vague some people are put off, if you had mentioned in the original post about hip scores etc etc then it may have helped. 
> 
> I dunno....anyway. Coat....door


Ha ha Shelley. Don't put your coat on as you make a lot of sense and agree with every word you say. I know that Crustyroll knows exactly what she is talking about and she is passionate about the breed. Like you I can't see where she has been anything but polite.

I know there are many reputable breeders whom I have the utmost respect for but there are far too many people just breeding to make money and it can be difficult to differentiate between the two from a post on a forum. Especially if we are not given enough information as you rightly say Shelley.

BTW I am not saying the OP is one of the 'bad' breeders!!

----------


## crustyroll

To clear up all confusion on the subject this has just been copied and pasted from the KC site

*Acceptable Colours for Retriever (Labrador) Registrations*

Black
Chocolate
Liver
Yellow
Any colour not recognised by the Kennel Club



The last line I really don't understand as if you read the KC Breed Standard it states:- 

* Colour 
*

 Wholly black, yellow or liver/chocolate. Yellows range from light cream to red fox. Small white spot on chest permissible. 



So in essence they will register any dog of a different colour to what's the stated breed standard and still allow it to be called a Labrador?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Ha ha Shelley. Don't put your coat on as you make a lot of sense and agree with every word you say. I know that Crustyroll knows exactly what she is talking about and she is passionate about the breed. Like you I can't see where she has been anything but polite.
> 
> I know there are many reputable breeders whom I have the utmost respect for but there are far too many people just breeding to make money and it can be difficult to differentiate between the two from a post on a forum. Especially if we are not given enough information as you rightly say Shelley.
> 
> BTW I am not saying the OP is one of the 'bad' breeders!!


Thanks Liz, glad i made sense to someone  :Smile:  

Personally, i think that since puppy/dog sales ads have been allowed on here there are so many vague ad's. I think that there should be a rule of specific information given to allow them to sell them on here. NOT aimed at OP, you actually gave more information than 90% of the ads on here. 

If i was looking for a puppy i would like to know if mum and dad can be seen, vet checks up to date for mum and dad, worming, any previous health issues, breed, colours of pups, price, KC registered etc etc....

Then again as soon as i look in a puppys eyes im swooned! Lol!

----------


## wrightchatterbox

As I don't breed for money .....BTW you didn't say if the bitch was hipscored, is she? I'd just like to know out of curiousity..[/QUOTE]
Our Mollie is 18 months old and will be hip scored by the local vets a month after all puppies are rehomed! really not an issue as Im sure you are already aware by now that you may be the proud new owner of her mother and father?????? 
If I am right to who you actually are then I do believe that you take payment for your breeding too!

I feel that many orgers may not know the difference between friendly curiousity and malicous inuendos!
I am now tiring of this charade and will not be placing any more comments on this post. But please feel free to carry on bitching without me.  ::

----------


## crustyroll

> 18 months old


 That just makes it worse....




> really not an issue as Im sure you are already aware by now that you may be the proud new owner of her mother and father?????? If I am right to who you actually are then I do believe that you take payment for your breeding too!


If you are going to say something about me or my dogs then be TOTALLY CLEAR AND SPECIFIC because as far as I'm aware none of my dogs have been used for breeding without me knowing and your post makes no sense at all!!!!!

Doh, doh, doh..... are you so stupid minded to not understand that when you have a STUD DOG you do take payment for breeding services - This payment goes towards keeping his health tests up to date, ie vet checks, eye tests and towards future breeding that I want for myself.  Money doesn't come out of thin air and with todays costs you cant breed dogs RESPONSIBLY on just a wage coming into the house.  

Are you not posting anymore because you realise you've shot yourself in the foot???

----------


## wrightchatterbox

[ 
I know there are many reputable breeders whom I have the utmost respect for but there are far too many people just breeding to make money  


BTW I or my husband have never described ourselves as breeders (of any sort) as previously stated we mated our black labrador Mollie in order to get a puppy ourselves! Unfortunately much as We would love to we can not keep them all ::  therefore I advertised to find new homes! which I believe is the normal thing to do.
And as previously stated already ::  we are making less money than all the known breeders of 'labradors'. This money will cover KC registering, worming/flea treatment costs that have already been met by my husband and myself ! I sincerely hope this brings an end to this as I am tiring of the 'org. chatter' quickly. Please move on to your next victim :Frown:

----------


## oakley2007

if you cant keep a dog on the wage you bring in the house then what was the point of buying one . i am the owner of the sire used to mate with wrightchatterbox's bitch and it was never about getting money to pay for his tests , ie his hip scores as i did this out of my own pocket to make sure that when i wanted to get a pup off of him that the chance of health risks to future pups was at a minumum . i think it would be unresonable to think crustyroll that you have to breed from them to cover health costs and all the rest as you should have thought about the cost of them before you got them done.

i let my sire mate because myself and the owner of the bitch both use our dogs for hunting and the sire being of 5 year old before i let him mate even though he got his hip scored at 2 year old shows the money was not the issue here .

i feel you are giving the bitches owners a hard time on this site and would be grateful if you could keep your nose out of something that does not concern yourself , as you have a neck concidering stating that you pay for vet bills out of your own breeding as you can not met the costs out of your own income . get a better job or stop getting tests done on your dogs and dont make assumpations as they are the mother of all fu** ups

thanks for your time reading this and i will not be replying to this again, now i have had my say on this matter

PS i would be happy to use my sire for future breeding if it helps furfill someone's dream for getting a pup out of their own bitch and keeping the generations of their own ongoing

----------


## Hogfather

> ie his hip scores as i did this out of my own pocket to make sure that when i wanted to get a pup off of him that the chance of health risks to future pups was at a minumum


I assume his hip scores are good then?

I wonder if it's a work/show split with the difference in attitude to testing? Eg show lab breeders would expect good hip scores, good elbow scores, clear eye tests (I know PRA and MRD are tested for in labs, there are probably others that I don't know about!). Whereas a working breeder might say, "I know this dog is fit because I've watched him working for x years"?

My favourite breeds (HPR) do not yet have much of a work/show split, so both testing and working are considered important.

Agree with socialisation aspect of early rehoming - wouldn't personally want to take on a pup before 7 weeks even though I have other dogs here. A pup may be physically ready to leave his mum by 6 weeks, but he still has a lot to learn from her and his sibs about 'being a dog'.

PS Crustyroll - yellow/golden ARRRGGHHHH!!!!!! I agree - a pet ranty rant of mine :Wink:

----------


## oakley2007

his hip score was 7 in total which at the time the vet told me , that was great  as anything below 16 was good to breed from . it is after all the hips that have a bad habit of going bad on labs . it should not matter working dog or show about getting the test . that is a choice for the owner of the dog

i do believe people should be able to get on in life their own way without jugdemental  people butting in. 

do gooders get nowhere in life and should care about their own lifes before others

----------


## mrsC2011

OMG all this bitchin back and forth was all started because wrightchatterbox put an add for puppies come on people get a grip and leave this person alone

----------


## labsrus

As an ex Labrador breeder I would like to point out that regardless if a dog is from show or working lines the health tests should be done if you are a conscientious breeder with the health of any puppies bred as a top priority. Not  so much a choice for the breeder as a neccessity in my opinion.

When my (health tested) dog was used at stud I only accepted bitches who had a suitable hip score and a current clear eye certificate. Sure I could have easily taken a stud fee from untested bitches as I was asked many times but I would have had a bad conscience if I had done so.

My dog having good test results bred to a bitch with bad hips or eyes could easily have produced puppies with problems, it is rather defeating the purpose if only one is tested and hips done as in the OP's case after breeding is kind of shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted. 

What will she do if the puppy owners come back complaing of their pup needing new hips or going blind? In this day and age she maybe should be worried about being sued?

Breeding responsibly is not a profitable hobby and you need money behind you before you even start. I added up over 7 years how much it had cost me to breed and take care of my dogs, I got to MINUS £6000.00 and stopped counting as it was too scary! 

I must admit I am  shocked at anyone letting puppies go so young, I know it is a lot of work and costs a lot in feeding but if you cant be bothered to do it right dont breed in the first place. Also breeding a Lab as young as 18 months, what was the rush? could they not have waited till the recommended age of 2 years or the third season? Labs have a lot of maturing to do both physically and mentally at that age.

Not wanting to cause agro  here but just want people to really think before breeding or buying puppies. You will likely pay the same for untested ( or one parent only) pups as fully tested so why not do  your research and get more for your money and at the same time help erradicate puppy farmers and unexperienced back yard breeders.

----------


## rhoda

Handsome is as handsome does.  Many years ago I bought a black labrador bitch puppy for my son for £50. She had no papers as the person who bred her could not be sure if her father was a black labrador or a golden retreiver but as all the pups were black we assumed that the father was the black labrador. Being as she was from working dogs she turned in to the most fantastic gundog and best friend to my son who was 10 years old when he got her. My neighbour had a male black labrador, again no papers or scores but a working dog, and so as he wanted to have a pup after his dog and I wanted a successor to mine we decided to breed from them. The result was six perfect puppies three dogs and three bitches. He got his dog and I got my bitch, the other four puppies all went to working homes and were very successful. The pup I kept was her mothers companion for 5 years before we lost the old girl and as Pinkie was now lost without mum we decided to get another pup. The only pups local were KC reg , the parents had passed all their tests and we purchased a bitch for £350. Maybe we were unlucky this time but if some thing can go wrong with Bess then it does. Bad hips, not the best of brains and certainly no gun dog. So what does this prove?

----------


## _Ju_

> So what does this prove?


It proves the point that popularity of the breed, breed standards imposed by whome ever (kennel club/crufts) and "next door neighbour breeding" ruined Labradors (and German Shepards, boxers, king Charles Cavaleir spaniels, and cocker Spaniels, Dalmatians, and  Golden retrievers, doberman, teckel/sausage dogs, and bulldogs, shi'tzu, westies, pequenoire, basenjii, pekinese, and pugs, pomeranians, huskies, smoyedo's and..............).
20/30 years ago we were not putting the same pressure on these breeds that we are now. Not as many people had pure bred dogs as pets.  Not as many people were interested in making a litter and it was more difficult for people who did not have both sexes to find someone who had a male dog of the same breed to stud their female and turn out some puppies. 
It is bad luck that your dog Bess has so many problems, even when her sires had been tested. But genetics is not linear. Even if her sires did not have certain genetic ilnesses, they could still be assymptomatic carriers of recessive genes that would  affect decendants who inherited the defect from both parents. All pure bred dogs are closely related, so that if there is a recessive defective gene, alot of animals from that breed will carry it. If to that you add the "nextdoor neighbour breeding" where a person thinks they are breeding from two unrelated dogs because they live 20 miles apart, but are infact the granchildren of the same breeding pair that populated a whole county, locality or town,  then the incidence of these defects become even higher. 
You are right about the fact that years (as in decades) ago pure breed dogs were healthier, smarter and had a whole lot less problems. They had not been "bred" to oblivion.
While I appreciate that Labradors do have many genetic health problems, that is a problem of the breed, that these puppies might or might not have. It is, for me, not something that immediately worries me, because they are here now and any future problems that arise (or don't) will just have to be dealt with.  What I don't appreciate is that the one thing that has an immediate impact on these puppies lives, that is so easily remedied is brushed to the side as inconsequencial. The owners of these animals will have a harder time of training and educating their puppies for the sake of two extra weeks with their mother and siblings.

----------


## luke83

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1999/11/section/8

*Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999*

(1)The keeper of a licensed breeding establishment is guilty of an offence if—

(c)he sells a dog which is less than eight weeks old



[I]I know that you are not a licensed breeder but if it is illegal for them???

----------


## Sarah

Maybe if the 'breeder' argues for 2 weeks longer the puppies can stick around  :Grin: 

This is exactly the reason why breeders need to be regulated...and a law be made the same for unlicensed breeders that puppies must stay until 8 weeks.

----------


## crustyroll

> Maybe if the 'breeder' argues for 2 weeks longer the puppies can stick around


The 'breeder' (anyone that has a litter from their bitch is technically a breeder as they have BRED from them...lol) doesn't wan't to argue anymore and doesn't listen anyway, so any battle with them is lost, but hopefully not the war when it comes to future breeders.  I have let puppies go before 8 weeks but it's only been by a matter of a day or two at the very most. It's really easy to see within the litter and how they mix with the other dogs when they are 'definately' ready to go to their new homes - it's like a war zone..lol

----------


## Sarah

It's very sad. I agree with you, a day or two may not make much difference, especially if they are going to experienced owners. But 2 weeks is just too long in my opinion, and I do feel sorry for these puppies.

----------


## grumpy1

not too sure what is going here, but to change the subject, 
1. do you have any puppies left
2. how much are they...

excuse my ignorance but ive not seen any information recently which answers either of these questions and i may potentially be interested....

----------


## *flash*

Get a grip those off you that only came on this post to give wrightchatterbox a hard time,you clearly have no intention's off buying any off her puppies so really your nose has no need to be in here!
As for the bitching in colours...what difference does it make to you??? golden/yellow??does it really matter?? this colour has been made due to there being no colour jean so really it is blank...no??
Also for all the hip score's and eye test's e.t.c, you can have all the test's in the world done on the bitch and sire......this does NOT guarantee puppies that will have no health problem's in future......also it is not a must to have done.....only need to be done if you want to be a kc accredited breeder. Aslong as when the 'breeder' re-homes the puppy they make sure the new owner is aware off what test's the bitch/sire have and have not had there is NOTHING the new owner can do if there puppy was to have any problem's.
I myself bought a labrador a few year's back....no papers or ped for £125...she is the most wonderfull family pet in the world and i couldn't care less she has no papers.
Maybe for those off you's who like having this good old bitching match should post your own thread to the discussions page and carry on moaning there, if this was my post im damn sure i would be reporting all who have been 's to the head off the org as your input is not needed, just a load off bitching!!

Good bye!

----------


## corkey

Grumpy1

Was in to visit these lovely pup's today....there is 3 dog's left  2 X black and 1 X golden
As for price that is not for me to say as I got the price when I contacted Charlie to view them, his contact number's are on the 1st post in the thread.

Hope this help's.

----------


## grumpy1

thanks corkey 
think ill give him a bell...

----------


## crustyroll

I shake my head in defeat as nobody has really listened to whats been said here...

I have no intention at all of buying one of their puppies but it matters to me as I want to keep the breed as it is and not ruin them any further than they have been already.

The colour does matter, get your spelling right before you even start.

Tests do not guarantee perfect results or health, NO TESTS definately guarantee that there will be problems - go phone Tony Wall in Inverness and he will tell you how many Labradors he's seen with bad eye problems or going blind - it matters to the dog and the person who owns it then doesn't it????

I had a Labrador many years ago, no papers, fantastic girl but she has many years of superb breeding behind her as I found out from the Kennel Club so I reckon that helped make her what she was.

The fact that Labradors are still being sold without anyone knowing of the problems they can have just proves that if folk like us didn't stick our big bloody noses in, then NOTHING WOULD CHANGE!!  

The final goodbye definately proves to us all on here that you aren't prepared to listen to anyone else but yourself and appear to know even less than others involved in this thread.

I hope that the new owners of these pups just give them a happy life and look after them.  I've given up as it's just wasting my time and its more valuable to me and my dogs than they are.

----------


## Hogfather

> his hip score was 7 in total ....


Cracking score on the dad there Oakley  :Grin: 

PS labrador colour genetics is really quite interesting (Nerd  :Wink: )

----------


## caithgal

> Get a grip those off you that only came on this post to give wrightchatterbox a hard time,you clearly have no intention's off buying any off her puppies so really your nose has no need to be in here!
> As for the bitching in colours...what difference does it make to you??? golden/yellow??does it really matter?? this colour has been made due to there being no colour jean so really it is blank...no??
> Also for all the hip score's and eye test's e.t.c, you can have all the test's in the world done on the bitch and sire......this does NOT guarantee puppies that will have no health problem's in future......also it is not a must to have done.....only need to be done if you want to be a kc accredited breeder. Aslong as when the 'breeder' re-homes the puppy they make sure the new owner is aware off what test's the bitch/sire have and have not had there is NOTHING the new owner can do if there puppy was to have any problem's.
> I myself bought a labrador a few year's back....no papers or ped for £125...she is the most wonderfull family pet in the world and i couldn't care less she has no papers.
> Maybe for those off you's who like having this good old bitching match should post your own thread to the discussions page and carry on moaning there, if this was my post im damn sure i would be reporting all who have been 's to the head off the org as your input is not needed, just a load off bitching!!
> 
> Good bye!


I think you had better be very careful what you say!

----------


## crustyroll

Oh, oh, oh and before I forget, breaking news....

I will be breeding my bitch later in the year so I'll expect every one of you that thinks differently to strip me to the bone and set me on fire when it's my turn.......

----------


## buggyracer

> I assume his hip scores are good then?
> 
> I wonder if it's a work/show split with the difference in attitude to testing? Eg show lab breeders would expect good hip scores, good elbow scores, clear eye tests (I know PRA and MRD are tested for in labs, there are probably others that I don't know about!). Whereas a working breeder might say, "I know this dog is fit because I've watched him working for x years"?
> 
> My favourite breeds (HPR) do not yet have much of a work/show split, so both testing and working are considered important.
> 
> Agree with socialisation aspect of early rehoming - wouldn't personally want to take on a pup before 7 weeks even though I have other dogs here. A pup may be physically ready to leave his mum by 6 weeks, but he still has a lot to learn from her and his sibs about 'being a dog'.
> 
> PS Crustyroll - yellow/golden ARRRGGHHHH!!!!!! I agree - a pet ranty rant of mine


 
Hogfather what breed of HPR do you own?  :Smile:

----------


## oakley2007

well crustyroll if it has wasted your time , i hope you learn from it and stop putting your nose in. think of the owner of the bitch and time you have wasted of their and not being so selfish and only thinking of yourself

and after all that a sales pitch . what a cheek , but then the bills for your dogs have to be paid for . its only a shame you have to do this by breeding

dont throw stones in glass houses comes to mind

*there are still pups avaible and go back to first message to get contact number.*

my little one is such a cracker full of life and has a ball at my house .

so glad i bred from him to get such a wonderful pup a big thank you to the owner of the bitch.

p.s glad your not in it for the money and dont have to worry like others about paying the bills with proceeds, maybe in a few years time we could let nature take its course again

----------


## egregory

OMG t did'nt even advertise my baby Chocolote labs till they had 2 vet checks and all injections paid for, and I know they have gone 2 lovely owners, they also know they can return any one of my babies at any time xx

----------


## crustyroll

> *there are still pups avaible and go back to first message to get contact number.*


After all that, a sales pitch, what a cheek!!!!!

Sorry, it way too tempting..lol

----------


## Sarah

What ever happened to having a waiting list of over 10 people before breeding? These pups should have had homed lined up before the bitch was even mated. That is how to breed correctly.

Then this thread wouldn't have had to be.

----------


## Carole

> What ever happened to having a waiting list of over 10 people before breeding? These pups should have had homed lined up before the bitch was even mated. That is how to breed correctly.


Sorry Sarah, I would never support indiscriminate breeding but having a waiting list of over 10 people seems a bit extreme.

----------


## Sarah

For a littler of Labradors, I wouldn't have anything less than 10 personally. Depends on the breed of course, but Labradors can have up to and over 10 quite frequently.

----------


## wrightchatterbox

> Oh, oh, oh and before I forget, breaking news....
> 
> I will be breeding my bitch later in the year so I'll expect every one of you that thinks differently to strip me to the bone and set me on fire when it's my turn.......


Oh my God how dare you spend the last week slating me! Breeding again this year? Didnt you say you breed last year? I certainly hope it isnt the same bitch! I am no expert but even I find that disgusting and cruel!
Hope you advertise them properly crustyroll !

----------


## crustyroll

I will advertise them properly but as I have a waiting list I'll have to see..

It's not the same bitch...I wouldn't be so cruel either...but I had wanted to keep a bitch last year and it didn't work out that way, so I'm breeding this year and want to keep a bitch.

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

I'm sure you are vetting prospective homes chatterbox and I dont want to get into this but would just like to add a little something.

I just recently spoke to someone who purchased a lab less than a year ago, now granted this person was completely clueless about labs and how to bring up a lab pup.  This person told me this pup gets walked off its legs daily to 'calm' it down gets to run up and down stairs daily, jumps off high platforms etc.......  and further more tells me they have no time to train this pup.  I was shocked that the breeder did not identify this and further more did not give a puppy pack giving guidelines on what a pup should and should not do in its first couple of years ie no long walks, care considered to its joints etc.  I suggested to they he stop all the long walks and seek some training where they will get some advice but I cant help thinking the damage is already done.

I had a lab who died at the grand age of 14 and I put that down to great care taken in its early life, same with my 6 year old now.

Its one thing people just wanting a cute little lab pup (and by jove they are adorable) but this is irresponsible ownership and irresponsible breeding at its worst.

I'll take cover now!!

----------

